# OGF 2008 Buck Contest Enter Here!



## DaleM

Lewis 
TEAM OGF STAFF





Join Date: Apr 2004
Location: New Concord, Ohio
Posts: 4,960 
iTrader: 0 / 0&#37; OGF 2008 Buck Contest Enter Here! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Attention OGF Hunters!

The OGF staff and LandBigFish are pleased to announce the third annual "Buck of The Year" Contest.

The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

Once again this will be a member only vote.
Our hunting forums have been a great success and their growth has exceeded our expectations thanks to you,our members. 
OGF members have taken some very nice bucks so far this year.
Contestants,please enter your Buck pictures right here in this thread. 
Some may vote now,others may elect to wait until after the upcoming shotgun season and muzzleloader seasons.
Either way....Let's see who is crowned the winner!

The rules are pretty simple...
1.The Buck must be taken in Ohio.
2.Any bucks entered must be from the current 2008 season (bow,shotgun or muzzleloader)
3.Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.
4.You must have a photo of the Buck on OGF
5.You must be an OGF member to vote.
6.Do not vote for yourself
7.Only one vote per member.
8.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
9.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote or post a picture to enter your deer..
11.Voting closes January 31st 2009.
__________________
__________________
OGF...Ohio's complete anglers resource. 
OK Guys and gals, post your 2008 deer pictures here. Lets keep these for the 2008 season only. Remember this is posting pictures, not complaining about what was shot or what shouldn't be shot. If that starts, we will deleate those post. PICTURES ONLY!! with a brief discription of the hunt Good luck to everyone and lets start posting.


----------



## littleking

13pt taken in back yard, 10yd shot










160 1/4" green gross


----------



## ohiobuck

I took these deer with a hoytbow, goldtip arrows,2 blade rage broadheads


----------



## joe01

Just got done rubbin the spots off first ever


----------



## Lewis

Attention OGF Hunters!

The OGF staff and LandBigFish are pleased to announce the third annual "Buck of The Year" Contest.

The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

Once again this will be a member only vote.
Our hunting forums have been a great success and their growth has exceeded our expectations thanks to you,our members. 
OGF members have taken some very nice bucks so far this year.
Contestants,please enter your Buck pictures right here in this thread. 
Some may vote now,others may elect to wait until after the upcoming shotgun season and muzzleloader seasons.
Either way....Let's see who is crowned the winner!

The rules are pretty simple...
1.The Buck must be taken in Ohio.
2.Any bucks entered must be from the current 2008 season (bow,shotgun or muzzleloader)
3.Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.
4.You must have a photo of the Buck on OGF
5.You must be an OGF member to vote.
6.Do not vote for yourself
7.Only one vote per member.
8.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
9.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote or post a picture to enter your deer..
11.Voting closes January 31st 2009.
__________________


----------



## ABE

Killed this one Nov 8th


----------



## Procraftboats21

Killed Nov. 17th Columbiana County

8 Point










Even though this one doesn't count, it is a true trophy killed by my dad


----------



## andybren

dont know a score but i think hes nice hes an 8 with 11.5 g2 and 4.5 g3 with 3.5 and 4 inch brows


----------



## LindyRigger

Here is the pic of 8 pt. shot 11/26 and retrieved 11/27. He came into the bean field late in the afternoon with a smaller 8 pt. I did not have much of a shot but squeezed the arrow right into his powerhouse. There is a nicer buck on the property. I hope my dad gets it Monday am.


----------



## Dawitner

Shot December 4th in Summit County. Non-typical rack with a drop antler like a club.


----------



## misfit

TomC's buck,taken on wednesday of gun season.


----------



## DaleM

This was taken by bassman.330 

Nice job!


----------



## smittyou812s

1987hurricane buck from saturday 12/06/08


----------



## hawgcatcher

2008 sandusky county ohio shotgun deer taken 12/01/08 at 25 yds.


----------



## wannabe

2008 GUERSNEY COUNTY Not the biggest of bucks, but one of the oldest.


----------



## Kaiser878

Here is my o8 buck! Shot October 31st! 2008
This buck and I had a bit of a history. Now we have a memory that will last forever!


----------



## dwmikemx

How do you go about voting ????


----------



## Lewis

Just post your vote right here in this thread.


----------



## ThunderHawk7

1 vote for the Kaiser 878 Buck.........



Hawk


----------



## dwmikemx

I also vote for for the Kaiser 878 Buck

Good job Zach !! You da man !!!

Mike


----------



## fishingredhawk

I vote for for the Kaiser 878 Buck. Nice set of pictures. Congrats!


----------



## Lewis

Please do not reply or post pictures in this thread unless it is to enter your deer or to vote.
Hank,Tank or Frank is certainly a nice Buck.
Please have your buddy register on OGF and enter his deer.
Thanks!


----------



## rweyer23

I am guessing that many of you have heard and/or have seen the pictures and story about my deer . Since 'fatkid' (Matt) had posted pictures and the story on here. I feel that he is just as proud of that deer as I am. Anyway, here is the story . I am a MP in reserve unit out of Youngstown and just got back from Afghanistan were I have spent the last year. Also, over the last few years I was on tours in Iraq and Kuwait as well. This always forced me to miss deer season over the last number of years. While on tour this last time, my buddy 'fatkid' sent me all kinds of deer pics and forwarded this web site for me to browse when I was not working. This helped pass the time in my off duty hours.

In the pics he had sent me I found myself wanting to place my hands around a very special deer that I named Frank the Tank (due to obvious reasons). When I came home for a two week leave last year, I got to hunt the big guy but I never saw him and 'fatkid' did not even get a picture of him all last year after that. Matt ('fatkid') told me not to worry, there are more deer in the area. Come this fall when I got home, he would have a tree stand hung and a food plot ready for me to hunt. So that is what happened. I came home, had some time off before I had to go to work, and this time, I was here for deer season. True to his word, Matt had a food plot growing, and a deer stand waiting for me.

Well Here is the story fatkid relates better coming from his perspective because the hole hr afterwards I was just in shock . 

This is the actual hunt day story. There was no calling or rattling ; fortunately all the other bucks were doing that for my buddy. He is the one who actually shot Frank, taken in Stark County, Ohio on Sunday afternoon at 4:15 pm after watching and waiting on Frank the Tank for 45 min. Frank stayed in the brush (as all wise bucks do). Frank was only coming out of the brush to chase a smaller 8 point away from his lady who was feeding in plain site and then right back into the brush never giving Randy a reasonable target. I have been watching/trying to get this buck for 3 years now while my buddy has been over seas fighting . He is a MP doing convoy security . I had sent him a lot of trail cam pictures of this buck and Randy did get to hunt for 2 weak's while he was on leave but never seen him I myself only had seen him once while hunting . This late sept when he got home I told him I had a food plot planted and a tree stand ready for him were old frank the tank was living and told him it was all him he deserved it after serving 2 and a half tours over there . randy said it was crazy watching this guy for that long and not being able to get a shot but finally he came out to check his old ladie out but was head on at 30 yards but just then fate kicked in and the 8 point came back across the crick and frank turned to beat some ass and gave randy a quartering away 30 yard shot . It was a great shot the old boy only went 40 to 50 yards and was done . I was hunting another property but only 5 min away I had just sent Randy a text message that said I had drew first blood on a ground hog that was working on my food plot when my phone vibrated a text message back it said -- " bbd " (BIG BUCK DOWN!). I looked at it and thought he was pissing with me about the groundhog but then the phone went off again. this time it said - I got frank - " I think " So I called Randy. He was shaking so much I couldn't understand him so I knew it was for real. I told him set still I was going to be there in about an hour. I got down , ran home , got the lantern , camera and 2 beers. When I got there Randy was in the tree stand still shaking like a leaf. He started to get down and I asked where was Frank standing when he shot. He told me and as I walked over to the spot , I spotted the white belly and antlers from a short distance. I yelled to Randy - big buck down - right there ! Randy. He replied " don't bullshit me " and I told him I wasn't . I think he took about only 6 steps down out of a 20 foot stand and was running towards me. He was so excited I thought he was going to loose it . He told me he had been shot at , had roadside bombs go off , Rocket propelled grenades shot at him but he was never as nervous as he was when Frank turned side ways to give him that shot.. We were both so happy. Randy really is a great kid and really deserved this deer. It was his first big buck and his first bow kill . We got it dressed out and then worked our asses off to get it back over the crick and to the truck at 215 pounds and an green score of 166 and 5/8 ths we both really enjoyed that beer after words .


----------



## rweyer23

sorry to many pics but you had to see the pics he sent me while I was over there .
This is frank last year









































and these are the pics from this year


----------



## oxmos

Another vote for Kaiser878


----------



## fatkid

rweyer23 has my vote


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

,,,,I am glad I don't have to make a decision...All I want to say is WOW..all you guy's need to be congratulated on your kills...Super nice trophies to hang on the wall this year......CONGRATS . TO ALL...C.L....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

My Vote: hawgcatcher

Second would have been dawinter

Nice Deer


----------



## fishnfool

I don't think this one is big enough to win, just too bad I couldn't enter the on thats on the trail camera. We call him "Hercules"
rweyer23 gets my vote


----------



## buckedup

some big bucks this year


----------



## BigSteve

rweyer23 all the way and and a second place vote for dawitner


----------



## Tiny Tim

Another vote for Kaiser878. That is a nice Deer,and to watch him and keep track of him and then to get him is something else.


----------



## wave warrior

rweyer23 gets the vote from me...great deer with a great story to boot...


----------



## tchrist5

my friend shot a pretty nice buck green scored around 158, trial cam photos, kill photos everything and he needs help making a account that will allow him to put pictures on the site. Cause i have not found out how to do that either.
Any help would be great.


----------



## Lewis

Tell him to just log onto OGF and click on the tab that says "register".
Very easy...


----------



## GOLDFISH

Fairfield County
12-28-08
MuzzleLoader


----------



## tchrist5

not to just register. i emailed OGF and they said that i have a email that will not work on this site cause of spam. i just need to know what email site i can use so my account will be valid on this site.


thanks Tony


----------



## Lewis

Send a private message to Sporty...he will set you up.


----------



## Lewis

Goldfish's Buck......


----------



## tchrist5

thanks lewis for your help


----------



## jake74

rweyer23 has my vote. Nice buck and great story. Congrats


----------



## Flippin 416

Nother vote for Kaiser....great buck!!!


----------



## dmgonfishin55

New to this site but just trying to share a photo, theres a lot of nice deer on here, i don't know if I fit in. Let me know if it doesnt post please. I shot him friday Dec. 5th 2008, mossberg 695 12 ga @ 184 yards. Congrats to all on the 08 bucks!


----------



## WalleyeFreak

I am wondering how you guys post all your pics on here. I would like to post my buck pic from opening day of shotgun. The pic comes up when I post somethng but I can't figure out hot to post to photo gallery. Any info would be great.


----------



## sdkohio

rweyer23, but many nice buck!


----------



## MuskieMan35

Got him on opening evening... WALKING out! 
He's not the biggest but he sure is Knarley!

My vote goes to Kaiser 878.


----------



## fisherman33

The Kaiser878 buck gets my vote


----------



## jayjayf4

RWEYER23 gets my vote!!! That's a nice one!


----------



## Mzman

RWEYER23 gets my vote

NICE BUCK !!!


----------



## cjbrown

rweyer23 has my vote


----------



## rattletraprex

Chalk another one up for Rweyer23


----------



## Stoshu

Tough call between rweyer23 & kaiser878... but each & every hunter on here is a winner, as they were able to get the a good shot on a nice deer....

My vote goes to rweyer23....


----------



## wallydog

I vote for *kaiser878*


----------



## K gonefishin

rweyer23- I suck at hunting !% so all these bucks look awesome, good job to everyone who drilled a buck this season. I'm jelous:!


----------



## old hunter

I vote for kaiser878 !!! Heck of a buck,great pics. Old Hunter


----------



## hensel25

new to siite but i did my research and my vote goes to Kaiser878


----------



## dec1331

rweyer23 for me great story and buck


----------



## powerstrokin73

rweyer23 fer me as well


----------



## Pies

Kaiser878 for me! Nice buck! Next time you could smile in your pictures though! lol j/k


----------



## boyce1022

rweyer23 Get's my vote. That is an absolute beauty. How do you do it? I think I would of chauched my pants with that big boy walking in!!!


----------



## COPA737

Why, rweyer23, of course. Good luck!


----------



## Bobinstow90

rweyer23 gets my vote. great story that goes with it.

btw...thanks for your service.

does fatkid have any idea where the fish hang out? could use a friend like him.


----------



## Fisherman419

My vote goes to rweyer23


----------



## Lewis

The vote is closed.
An announcement is coming soon.
Thanks!


----------

